# Is is bad for cats to play with laser pointers?



## rketto (Aug 22, 2010)

I got a laser pointer for my kittens and they love it, and I think it is great exercise because they run so much as opposed to most of their other toys. However someone told me it's not good to play with them with a laser pointer because they can never "catch" it and they get frustrated, and it's bad in the long run. Is that true?


----------



## riotkittie (Sep 6, 2010)

It might be true for some cats, but I can't imagine suggesting somebody deprive their kitties of something they obviously enjoy because they *might* feel differently at some point in the future. Cynthia & Penelope seem to enjoy the chase of the pointer as much as they enjoy the catch with other toys. Every now and then, I'll hide some treats or a *special* toy before I pull the pointer out, and lead them towards those things at the end of playtime. It's not something they expect or seem to need, but it makes me feel good, ha.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't think it hurts them. MowMow loves the pointer and he knows where the light comes from. If I have it in my hand and don't turn it on fast enough he comes over and rubs against the pointer. 

The only thing i ever heard was to never point it right in their eye, it could cause perm. damage.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

They still enjoy the hunt, it mimics an insect to their minds as far as I know. Eventually, they may just become bored with not being able to catch it, but by no means it is harmful and gives em good exercise. Later that day or whenever you can still give them a "successful" hunt by busting out another toy that they can occasionally catch and nomnomnom on.


----------



## SerenityFL (Oct 6, 2010)

As long as you don't shine it in their eyeballs, there's nothing wrong with a laser pointer.

My cats love the thing. In fact, when I go to the counter to pick it up, they know what's coming and start meowing and getting excited.

When I turn off the lights and go to the couch, they all come charging towards me knowing what is about to happen.

They play until they are tired out and never once have they been "harmed" by it.

I, too, will sometimes throw a treat to them at the end of it all but that's not for them to finally "catch" something, it's because I want to give it to them.


----------



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

My cats love lasers! Bella gets her hunter face on, and Kitter is getting old so he's starting to ignore it but soon it will time to teach Sparta!


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

They should make a borg laserpointer attachment for cats.

It would keep them entertained indefinitely I would assume, as they would probably be slow to figure out that the dot on the floor moves when their head moves.

Market it as "LeCutest of Borg".


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, a laser is not going to psychologically scar them for life! I find both of my girls get frustrated playing with the laser, so although I've used it as a quick temporary distraction, I don't play with them using a laser. If your cats enjoy it and don't get frustrated, then I don't see the harm. If you start to see them getting frustrated, then you can stop. As others have said, you can always end the game with a treat or other form of "catch".


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Ducman69 said:


> They should make a borg laserpointer attachment for cats.
> 
> It would keep them entertained indefinitely I would assume, as they would probably be slow to figure out that the dot on the floor moves when their head moves.
> 
> Market it as "LeCutest of Borg".


Actually... I have something similar! lol. I don't remember where, but I once picked up a couple laser pointers that you attach to a velcro collar on your cat. It keeps Simone occupied for quite some time!! Pumpkin is too smart for laser pointers though; she always tries to get the pointer itself instead of the dot


----------



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

@Swimkris: Kitter, my older cat does the same thing with the laser point! He knows where the laser dot is coming from and doesn't find it fascinating like Bella does! haha.


----------



## Lu_Bloodmoon (Oct 25, 2010)

My cat loves the laser above all toys and he recognizes it the minute I have it in my hand. I don't think cats end up being frustrated, if they were they would just get bored of the toy I assume... and he plays with the laser on a daily basis. Just have to pay attention not to hit the eyes and everything is fine.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I say there's nothing wrong with the laser pointer, unless you shine it in your cats eyes...that would be bad. Samantha completely ignores the laser pointer, but Alice and Rochelle will play endlessly with it. Rochelle even knows where that pesky little red dot is coming from, and she gets so excited every time I pick it up off the table. I do give them another toy to play with after we're done with the pointer, so they can have that satisfaction of a real "kill". Either Da Bird or a fuzzy-thing-on-a-stick seem to go over really well.


----------



## Pineapple (Oct 24, 2010)

> Well, a laser is not going to psychologically scar them for life! I find both of my girls get frustrated playing with the laser, so although I've used it as a quick temporary distraction, I don't play with them using a laser. If your cats enjoy it and don't get frustrated, then I don't see the harm.


I totally agree with this! Most cats I've seen playing with the laser don't get frustrated or OCD with light play (it's more common in dogs), but if they get too frustrated or obsessed, time to stop the play. We had a dog with light OCD, and I think our cat is a bit OCD with it, so I don't play with the laser, but if it's not harming them, it's fine.


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

Sammy cat loves the laser. Duncan I wish you could remember where you bought the cat color laser.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Ducman69 said:


> They should make a borg laserpointer attachment for cats.
> 
> It would keep them entertained indefinitely I would assume, as they would probably be slow to figure out that the dot on the floor moves when their head moves.
> 
> Market it as "LeCutest of Borg".


ROFL! TNG is the best!


----------



## archie82 (10 d ago)

rketto said:


> I got a laser pointer for my kittens and they love it, and I think it is great exercise because they run so much as opposed to most of their other toys. However someone told me it's not good to play with them with a laser pointer because they can never "catch" it and they get frustrated, and it's bad in the long run. Is that true?


Laser pointers can be a fun and interactive toy for both humans and pets , but it’s important to consider the safety of all involved. In this post , we’ll explore the question “Are laser pointers bad for kittens?” and discuss the potential risks and hazards that laser pointers can pose to these young felines. We’ll also provide some alternatives to laser pointers for kitten playtime , as well as tips for using laser pointers safely with kittens.
Note: It’s important to use relevant LSI keywords , such as “kitten eye injuries,” “kitten behavior modification,” and “laser pointer dangers,” throughout the post to help improve its ranking in search results.
*The dangers of laser pointers for kittens*
Laser pointers can pose a number of risks and hazards to kittens. One of the most significant dangers is the potential for eye injuries. Kittens’ eyes are particularly sensitive to light , and shining a laser pointer directly into their eyes can cause temporary or even permanent damage. This is because the concentrated beam of light from a laser pointer can damage the retina , the sensitive tissue at the back of the eye that is responsible for receiving and processing visual images. Symptoms of laser pointer-induced eye injuries in kittens may include redness , watering , and squinting , and in severe cases , vision loss.
In addition to eye injuries , laser pointers can also lead to behavior modification in kittens. Kittens may become overly stimulated or obsessive when chasing the laser dot , leading to changes in their natural behavior. For example , they may become agitated or anxious when they are unable to catch the laser dot , or they may become fixated on chasing the dot to the exclusion of other activities. It’s important to use caution when using laser pointers with kittens and to consider the potential risks and hazards.

Source Link : Click here


----------

